# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail vahşetine dünya kayıtsız

## ceydaaa

israil.jpgEl-Halil şehrinde, otomatik silahlı İsrail askeri, arkasından sinsice yakaladığı 9 yaşındaki Filistinli çocuğu yerde sürüklerken bir diğer İsrail askeri de koşarak gelip küçük çocuğa tekme ile saldırıyor.
İşgalci İsrail askerlerinin kindar ve vahşi tutumunu gözler önüne seren görüntüleri, İsrail toplumu bünyesinde çalışma yapan bir insan hakları örgütü olarak bilinen BT selem servis etti.
Videoda, İsrail askerlerinden biri, Batı Yakanın el-Halil şehrinde Hz. İbrahim Camisi yakınlarında henüz dokuz yaşında olan Abdurrahman Burkan adında bir çocuğu sinsice pusuya düşürerek bir canavarın avının üzerine saldırması gibi saldırıyor.
İsrail askeri, kolundan yakaladığı çocuğu bir süre yerde sürükleyerek eziyet ederken, ikinci bir polis ise yanlarına gelerek çocuğa tekmeyle saldırıyor. Tekme darbeleriyle acı içinde bağıran çocuğun ağlama sesi ve feryatları açık şekilde duyuluyor. İşkenceye maruz kalan çocuk İsrail askerlerinin kendisini bırakmasıyla oradan koşarak uzaklaşıyor.


islamaktuel.com

----------

